# Thinking about moving!! And need advice



## ursy_fitz (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone was hoping for a little advice.. I have just qualified as an nurse and I am hoping to move to Canada with my family. I have 2 daughters aged 1 and 4 and my husband is a General Manager of a restaurant.
We have friends in Kelowna and are hoping to settle there. I am moving because I want a better work life balance and more opportunities for the girls, does Kelowna offer this??
Also there are visa expert companies offering to help with application ( at quite a cost) is it wiser to use these companies to ensure everything is done correctly or is it as easy to do it yourself??
Any other tips or advice on looking for employment and schools renting etc will be greatly appreciated 

Thanks Ursula


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

How long have you been fully qualified? Up until a few months ago nurses were on THE LIST. However that's no longer the case and you need to find pre-arranged employment before applying. The same applies to your husband. I suggest your friends in Kelowna provide you a list of area hospitals to which you should submit your resume/qualifications.


----------



## ursy_fitz (Sep 5, 2013)

We are living in Belfast. I think I need to take a test and then register with the Canadian nursing register and then I can apply for jobs. I'm thinking it would probably be best to apply for a 4 yr work permit and then after 1 year hopefully apply for permanent residency. Is this transition quite easy?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Healthcare in Canada is a Provincial matter so you need to contact https://crnbc.ca/Pages/Default.aspx

The transition is relatively easy.


----------



## ursy_fitz (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link! 
I've decided to take you advice and apply directly to cic and I have been doing some research today and there are a few things im not sure about, which type of work permit I should apply for as nursing does not appear on any lists and should I get registered with nursing in Canada before applying for permit or will my permit be granted with that as a condition??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly as your occupation is no longer on THE LIST, you will need to find pre-arranged employment, presumably with a hospital in or near Kelowna. Before looking for the job I suggest it's better if you're already registered with the Provincial nursing body.


----------



## ursy_fitz (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool I figured that.. Thanks for all your advice so far


----------



## ccraw (Aug 14, 2013)

Kelowna is well worth it. The lake, ski hills and a wide range of people from all over the world. Kelowna hospital has been expanding and getting more specialty units over the past few years. Right now everyone I know in the Health Care industry are doing well and find jobs as soon as there out of school. Another option in Kelowna are Elderly care homes, the population in Kelowna has a high elder rate and everytime you turn around a new Senior Home is being built. You will not once regret moving to Kelowna or area for a minute.


----------



## Iwijon (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
I currently own a 27 bed care home in North Wales and am contemplating moving to Kelowna. Your message is very encouraging.
How long have you lived there?


----------

